# The Blacklist "The Harem" OAD 1/19/17 *SPOILERS*



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Totally OT, but does Megan Boone (Lizzie) look like she's had plastic surgery? Her face looks drawn tight and her eyes look stretched out.
She's so young-why??????
Just my opinion....does anyone else see it?


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Watching the episode right now, I don't see it.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Maybe her face just looked "off" to me.  
I hate to say this-I love the show and how over the top it is-and I LOVE me some James Spader, but I think Megan Boone is a terrible actress and I dislike her character. I don't like her husband (actor or character) either.
I watch for RED!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Tom is one of my favorite on the show, both the actor and the character. I think Boone's acting is fine. And I love Spader


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Interesting! I didn't like Tom when he was on the 90210 reboot and I don't like him here. But Spader-ooooohhh yeahhhh....he was pretty back in the day and he is still a fine-looking man! And a terrific actor! 
Obviously I am in the minority because Lizzie and Tom are both still around!


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Which reminds me that I haven't watched "Sex, Lies, and videotapes" for a long time. Loved that one.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Definitely a Spader show. Boone could be gone and replaced easily, but not him.

The problem I had with this episode is the idea of Keen going undercover, as if her face hadn't been plastered on every media outlet just a relatively short time ago for shooting the Attorney General and being a fugitive. I kept expecting at least one of the Harem to recognize her. And not a word of that as a possibility in the planning.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

After reading this thread, while watching the episode, I googled "james spader pretty in pink" and showed the first image that piped up to my wife. Her reaction:

"Oh my god ...OH MY GOD!!!"


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Was Meagan Boone actually pregnant in real life? That could explain her face looking firmer after losing baby weight etc.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Was Meagan Boone actually pregnant in real life? That could explain her face looking firmer after losing baby weight etc.


Yes, she was.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

rgr said:


> Definitely a Spader show. Boone could be gone and replaced easily, but not him.
> 
> The problem I had with this episode is the idea of Keen going undercover, as if her face hadn't been plastered on every media outlet just a relatively short time ago for shooting the Attorney General and being a fugitive. I kept expecting at least one of the Harem to recognize her. And not a word of that as a possibility in the planning.


Exactly-the show is over the top-unrealistic, even given the expected suspension of disbelief!


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

Tom has always been my least favorite character on the show. IMO, the day his character is gone will make the show even better than it already is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jasrub said:


> Tom has always been my least favorite character on the show. IMO, the day his character is gone will make the show even better than it already is.


The spin-off starts next month, I think, so we should at least be seeing a lot less of him on the mother ship after that...


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The spin-off starts next month, I think, so we should at least be seeing a lot less of him on the mother ship after that...


The spinoff Blacklist - Redemption is what it is called. Premiers Feb 23, so Tom will be gone unless he keeps popping back up on Blacklist. I hope not. I saw a teaser ad for it during this episode of Blacklist. scenes from the teaser weren't new they were taken from Blacklist episodes. Only reason I want to watch is to see Soloman.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I have never been able to get past Liz forgiving Tom and them suddenly being a happy couple getting married and having babies and he's this perfect dad. I mean I get the over the top of the show but that I could never move on from. I watch the show for Red, Aram and Kessler. And I wish Kessler would get more screen time. Maybe when Tom is gone. 

I don't think Megan looks like she's had plastic surgery or a hairstylist.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

photoshopgrl said:


> I have never been able to get past Liz forgiving Tom and them suddenly being a happy couple getting married and having babies and he's this perfect dad.


Neither could I; but I've seen the former happen too often IRL (though never the latter.)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I have never been able to get past Liz forgiving Tom and them suddenly being a happy couple getting married and having babies and he's this perfect dad. I mean I get the over the top of the show but that I could never move on from. I watch the show for Red, Aram and Kessler. And I wish Kessler would get more screen time. Maybe when Tom is gone.


*R*essler.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> *R*essler.


See you just proved my point. He gets so little I've forgotten his name.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't know. How can a guy named Diego Klattenhoff be a star? What happened to Rock, Tab, Cary, etc?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

efilippi said:


> I don't know. How can a guy named Diego Klattenhoff be a star? What happened to Rock, Tab, Cary, etc?


If that's his stage name, how unusual (or bland) must his real name be?


----------



## jackiekg (Feb 3, 2017)

Regina said:


> Totally OT, but does Megan Boone (Lizzie) look like she's had plastic surgery? Her face looks drawn tight and her eyes look stretched out.
> She's so young-why??????
> Just my opinion....does anyone else see it?





Regina said:


> Totally OT, but does Megan Boone (Lizzie) look like she's had plastic surgery? Her face looks drawn tight and her eyes look stretched out.
> She's so young-why??????
> Just my opinion....does anyone else see it?


I said the same thing to my husband while I was watching. Her face definitely looks "off"!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

She looks OK to me.


----------



## DrGlamm (May 9, 2017)

I think you will find that she is suffering a case of conjunctivitis, or what is also known as Pink Eye. The whites of her eyes are reddish at times and the area around her eyes look slightly swollen. Normally you would not wear contact lenses nor apply much makeup when suffering this condition.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Interesting point, DrGlamm-thank you!


----------



## Snaggs (Sep 18, 2017)

She looks different cuz her eyes are red, smaller & a bit puffy. Like she's allergic to something. Also has way less make up than she usually has... I Googled then saw this post after watching this episode & saw that she looked weird . So the fact that others saw it also, makes me think she was sick at the time.


----------



## Jomfe (2 mo ago)

Regina said:


> Maybe her face just looked "off" to me. I hate to say this-I love the show and how over the top it is-and I LOVE me some James Spader, but I think Megan Boone is a terrible actress and I dislike her character. I don't like her husband (actor or character) either. I watch for RED!


 I couldn't agree more! I watch because of James Spader and all the other guest stars. Megan Boone has a few moments that her acting is just ok, but for the most part her acting is mediocre..."husband Tom" is the same for me, acting leaves a lot to be desired. I guess my love for Spader and his acting skills make up for the other lack luster characters.


----------

